# Quel graveur DVD externe choisir ?



## p.boussaguet (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais acquérir un MBA d'ici peu et je souhaiterais conserver la possibilité de la gravure DVD donc je cherche un lecteur graveur de DVD externe.

Le modèle Apple est formidable mais bien cher !

La condition essentielle est le fonctionnement sans alimentation, uniquement avec un cable USB simple.

J'en vois souvent nécessitant deux ports USB, or sur le MBA, les deux ports USB sont de part et d'autre du MBA et la cables en Y fournis ne sont donc pas adaptés.


Merci de vos propositions ....


----------



## subsole (15 Août 2011)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais acquérir un MBA d'ici peu et je souhaiterais conserver la possibilité de la gravure DVD donc je cherche un lecteur graveur de DVD externe.
> 
> ...


Si ton graveur externe n'est pas frappé du logo Apple, il ne sera pas reconnu par le l'application Lecteur DVD.
Pour contourner cette limitation  ====> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/parfait-pour-recycler-nos-lecteurs-798932.html#post9360812


----------



## p.boussaguet (15 Août 2011)

OK, merci ... donc logo apple obligatoire (dumoins de préférence).

Mais j'aimerais des retours sur la possibilité de n'avoir qu'un seul câble USB comme pour le superdrive d'Apple et non un double câble USB. J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de graveur ont besoin de ce câble en Y ... à moins que le port USB d'un MBA file assez de jus pour l'alimenter.


----------



## jpdb42 (15 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Ayant un MacBook Air de 2011, je viens d'acheter ce lecteur de DVD qui n'utilise qu'un seul cable USB et qui fonctionne parfaitement avec le MacBook Air.
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B002TPSEV6/ref=oss_product

JP


----------



## p.boussaguet (15 Août 2011)

Merci JP ... sacrée économie !!
Je garde ce modèle sous le coude, si vous avez d'autres propositions ....

merci ;-)

Edit :
Vu que ce graveur s'ouvre ... on peut lire les petits DVD non ?!


----------



## Yayap (5 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous ! 

Etant donné que le graveur de mon MacBook Pro 15" fait des siennes (il ne grave plus avec Toast et avec iTunes c'est du x2 et ça plante une fois sur deux), j'envisage d'acheter un graveur externe, pas trop cher mais correct niveau performances, capable de graver et lire des CD/DVD sans problème et fiable.

Est-ce que le graveur cité deux posts plus haut vaut le coup ? Je réalise que c'est du cheap mais c'est suffisant pour un usage occasionnel ? Ça marcherait sur mon MBP ? Et sinon, un autre modèle à me conseiller ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## p.boussaguet (5 Novembre 2011)

J'ai acheté ce Lite-On et en effet c'est cheap mais cela fonctionne parfaitement.
Je voulais être sûr que le graveur puisse être alimenté par un seul USB (ce qui ne semble pas être le cas de tous). Pour celui-là, les retours l'affirmaient donc, je n'ai pas pris de risque.
J'en suis très content autant en lecture qu'en gravure pour mon MBA.

Ma mère vient d'en acheter un pour son iMac afin de pouvoir lire les DVD petit format que lui fourni son camescope ... chose impossible avec le mange disque de l'iMac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2011)

C'est vrai que ça ne doit pas courir les rues, les graveurs de DVD qui passent en auto-alimenté en USB, là, je regarde l'UJ-846-C que j'ai retiré de l'épave d'un MacBook, il est précisé sur l'étiquette, sur le plan alimentation : "+5volts DC, 1,6 ampères" celui là, même avec un câble en Y ça passerait pas (ou alors un câble Firewire en Y :rateau faudrait au moins 3 prises USB pour pouvoir l'alimenter si on le mettait dans un boîtier externe !


----------



## Yayap (6 Novembre 2011)

Merci, je crois opter pour le Lite-On !

Quoique, y'a celui-là qui est bien moche mais LaCie ça inspire confiance :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/222492/un-graveur-pour-le-macbook-air-a-moins-de-30


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Si ton graveur externe n'est pas frappé du logo Apple, il ne sera pas reconnu par le l'application Lecteur DVD.


Il fut un temps ou Lecteur DVD ne reconnaissait que le lecteur interne. Un patch permettait de contourner cette limitation, mais je n'ai pas souvenir de la nécessité du logo Apple. Cette limitation est tombée depuis longtemps (Snow Leopard ?). J'ai un "vieux" lecteur externe Pioneer DVR 110D qui lit parfaitement les DVD. Et on peut toujours utiliser VLC, qui entre autres fonctionnalités, lit les DVD d'autres zones.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai un "vieux" lecteur externe Pioneer DVR 110D qui lit parfaitement les DVD.



Ben oui, mais ça, même si tu as raison, c'est pas une référence, j'en ai un aussi, Informations Système Apple dit de lui : "Livré par Apple" (alors que ça n'est absolument pas le cas). Et il dit la même chose de mon DVR-107D, qui était monté d'origine dans &#8230; Un PC, et de mon DVR-111D, qui lui vient tout droit de chez Macway. 

En fait actuellement il y a "Livré-géré par Apple", "lecteur d'un fournisseur tiers géré par apple" et aussi (j'ai ça pour le graveur NEC que je viens de récupérer dans l'épave d'un PC Packard Bell) "Lecteur d'un sous traitant pris en charge". 

En fait, j'ai l'impression que l'époque où il fallait des lecteurs précis est bien terminée, d'ailleurs PatchBurn n'est plus mis à jour depuis au moins Tiger, si je ne m'abuse


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, j'ai l'impression que l'époque où il fallait des lecteurs précis est bien terminée, d'ailleurs PatchBurn n'est plus mis à jour depuis au moins Tiger, si je ne m'abuse


Je pense aussi. PatchBurn permettait d'utiliser le lecteur de données. Un bidouillage permettait d'utiliser Lecteur DVD.


----------



## elbouletos (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Après pas mal de recherche, il me semble que ce post pourrait apporter une réponse à mes questions.
Je possède un MBP 15" de 2008 (les premiers unibody, ceux qui ont une batterie amovible) et j'ai un petit soucis : mon lecteur de DVD a définitivement rendu l'âme. Le coût d'une réparation étant prohibitif, je cherche donc à acquérir un lecteur externe USB.

Mon problème, beaucoup d'entre eux nécessite Snow Leopard, je pense par exemple au lecteur Superdrive pour MBA d'Apple. Je veux bien faire une mise à jour pour passer à Snow Leopard, mais en l'occurence, celui ci est livré....... en DVD. Du coup retour à la case départ. :rateau:

Est ce que quelqu'un a connaissance d'un lecteur DVD externe USB qui fonctionne sous Leopard ? Est ce que le modèle LaCie pourrait convenir ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

elbouletos a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Après pas mal de recherche, il me semble que ce post pourrait apporter une réponse à mes questions.
> Je possède un MBP 15" de 2008 (les premiers unibody, ceux qui ont une batterie amovible) et j'ai un petit soucis : mon lecteur de DVD a définitivement rendu l'âme. Le coût d'une réparation étant prohibitif, je cherche donc à acquérir un lecteur externe USB.
> ...


Bonjour, 
Snow Léopard est toujours en vente sur le site Apple ====> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC573F/A


----------



## elbouletos (5 Décembre 2011)

Oui, certes, mais mon problème c'est que Snow Leopard n'est vendu QUE sur DVD et que donc le lecteur DVD de mon MBP est mort... C'est bien pour ça que je cherche à acquérir un lecteur externe qui tourne sous Leopard...

J'ai raté une marche dans mon explication dans mon précédent com ? 

Mais oui, sinon effectivement l'idée est de passer d'abord à Snow Leopard puis dans la foulée à Lion... Tout en ayant du coup un lecteur de DVD qui fonctionne, histoire de donner une seconde jeunesse à ma machine !


----------



## storme (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je possède celui ci, et il me donne entière satisfaction 

http://www.boulanger.fr/graveur_lacie_slim_8x/p_16394_389594.htm


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2011)

elbouletos a dit:


> Mais oui, sinon effectivement l'idée est de passer d'abord à Snow Leopard puis dans la foulée à Lion... Tout en ayant du coup un lecteur de DVD qui fonctionne, histoire de donner une seconde jeunesse à ma machine !


Non , j'ai raté une marche. 
Passe directement à Lion. 
Clé USB OS X Lion ====> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD256Z/A


----------

